# più / di più



## biscortina

Ciao a tutti!

Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire che differenza c'è fra le seguenti frasi? 

I.Ne vorresti di più? / Ne vorresti più?
II Non ne voglio di più. / Non ne voglio più.

Saluti
biscortina


----------



## infinite sadness

biscortina said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire che differenza c'è fra le seguenti frasi?
> 
> I.Ne vorresti di più? / Ne vorresti più?
> II Non ne voglio di più. / Non ne voglio più.
> 
> Saluti
> biscortina


Nessuna differenza, a parte che due sono giuste e due sbagliate.


----------



## biscortina

Grazie tante per la tua risposta, ma purtroppo non capisco perché non 
vada bene ?  


Saluti
biscortina


----------



## Hermocrates

Ciao biscortina. 



biscortina said:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire che differenza c'è fra le seguenti frasi?
> 
> I.Ne vorresti di più? / Ne vorresti più?
> II Non ne voglio di più. / Non ne voglio più.



Si tratta di due costruzioni diverse, con significato differente.

Vediamo prima quella negativa:

II Non ne voglio di più. ** / Non ne voglio più. 

Se ciò che vuoi dire è "*non desidero averne altro*", la costruzione corretta alla forma negativa è la seconda, "non ne voglio più". Il "ne" sottintende "di quello", perciò la costruzione è un modo più naturale di dire "non voglio più di quella cosa".

es.
Sei a tavola e la padrona di casa ti chiede:
"Vuoi un altro piatto di pasta?"
E rispondi:
"No, grazie, _non ne voglio più_." (=non voglio mangiare altra pasta).

Una costruzione simile si ha quando si dice "*non lo/la voglio più*". In questo caso invece significa che ho cambiato idea e "*non voglio più avere quella cosa*". 

es.
E' ora di pranzo e c'è voluto molto tempo per cucinare, e intanto ti è passata la fame. La padrona di casa ti porge il piatto e dice:
"Finalmente è pronta la pasta."
E tu aggiungi:
"Grazie, ma _non la voglio più_." (=ho cambiato idea, non ho più fame)

L'unico caso che mi viene in mente in cui sarebbe accettabile usare la costruzione "*non ne voglio di più*" è trasformando in negativo la frase "*ne voglio di più*" (=*ne voglio un numero/quantità maggiore*).

es. "Non ne voglio di più, ne voglio di meno!" (=Non voglio ricevere una quantità maggiore di questa, ne voglio una quantità minore)


Vediamo adesso l'altra costruzione che ha un significato diverso:

I.Ne vorresti di più?  / Ne vorresti più? 

"Ne vorresti più?" è errata grammaticalmente. Per essere corretta dovrebber essere formulata così: "*ne vorresti ancora?*". 
Per esprimere questo senso, la grammatica italiana usa "ancora" nella forma positiva, tuttavia alla forma negativa si usa "più".

es. 
"*Ne vuoi ancora?*" (forma interrogativa)
"*Sì, ne voglio ancora.*" (forma positiva)
"*No, non ne voglio più.*"  (forma negativa)


"*Ne vorresti di più?*" è corretta ma ha un significato diverso. Vuole dire infatti "*Ne vuoi una quantità maggiore di quella?*"


Per riassumere, alla forma positiva "*ne voglio di più*" corrisponde la forma negativa "*non ne voglio di più*", e questa costruzione si riferisce a una "*quantità*". 

Alla forma positiva "*ne voglio ancora*" corrisponde invece la forma negativa "*non ne voglio più*", e questa costruzione si riferisce a un qualcosa che si desidera o meno.

Spero sia un po' più chiaro così. 


__________________________________________
 Aggiornamento: sostituito il simbolo  con  nella costruzione "Non ne voglio di più". Spero risulti meno ambiguo così.


----------



## biscortina

Ciao ryenart,
Ti ringrazio molto per la tua chiara e utile spiegazione!
Ora ho capito più che prima. 
Vorrei chiederti ancora qualche cosa.
I.
Se si potrebbe dire "Ne vuoi ancora di più?",cosa significa questa frase?
Significa lo stesso come questa frase :"Ne vuoi di più?" 
II.
É possibile dire così (grammaticalmente): "Vorresti più pane?" e "Vorresti ancola del pane?" e "Vorresti ancora più pane?"

Saluti,
biscortina


----------



## Hermocrates

biscortina said:


> I.
> Se si potrebbe dire "Ne vuoi ancora di più?",cosa vuol significa questa frase?
> Significa lo stesso come questa frase :"Ne vuoi di più?"



Vuole dire "una quantità perfino maggiore" o "una quantità molto maggiore". 

Per esempio, immagina una conversazione come questa:

A: "Voglio del denaro!"
B: "Eccolo." 
(B dà ad A 5 euro)
A: "*Ne voglio di più*!" (=una quantità maggiore)
(B dà ad A 10 euro.)
A: "*Ne voglio ancora di più*!" (=una quantità perfino maggiore della precedente)
(B dà ad A 15 euro.)



biscortina said:


> II.
> É possibile dire così (grammaticalmente): "Vorresti più pane?" e "Vorresti anco*r*a del pane?" e "Vorresti ancora più pane?"



 "Vorresti più pane?" e "Vorresti ancora del pane?" sono circa equivalenti nel significato. 

Invece "Vorresti ancora più pane?" mette in evidenza che ne hai comunque già avuto parecchio, e che ne vorresti ancora di più.

es: La commessa al panificio dice: "Vuoi ancora più pane? Ma sono già 5 kg questi!"

Sono sottigliezze di significato, spero siano un po' più chiare così, ma se hai ancora dubbi, chiedi pure. (Non sono bravo a fare esempi.  )


----------



## biscortina

Mille grazie, ryenart! Sei molto gentile.
Credo di aver capito quasi tutto, per fortuna!

Saluti
bisortina


----------



## Necsus

> Non ne voglio di più.


 Perché la crocerossa? 

- Sei sicuro che ti basti così?
- Sì, non ne voglio di più.

- Te ne aggiungo un altro po'?
- No, non ne voglio di più.

Mi sembra che si possa usare tranquillamente...


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Perché la crocerossa?
> 
> - Sei sicuro che ti basti così?
> - Sì, non ne voglio di più.
> 
> - Te ne aggiungo un altro po'?
> - No, non ne voglio di più.
> 
> Mi sembra che si possa usare tranquillamente...



Secondo me "non ne voglio di più" ha un significato diverso da "non ne voglio più" e non si possono usare interscambiabilmente. Secondo me in questi esempi che hai fatto si dovrebbe usare piuttosto la forma "non ne voglio più" (che è la forma negativa di "ne voglio ancora").

L'unico caso in cui secondo me è corretto usare "non ne voglio di più" è costruendo la forma negativa di "ne voglio di più" ma questa costruzione è in realtà la forma implicita della costruzione "ne voglio di più di così". Il "di così" spesso in questa costruzione è lasciato implicito, ma la sua presenza, benché sottintesa a volte, è la ragione del primo "di" davanti a "più". In pratica, questa forma si costruisce usando un complemento di paragone. 

Per contro, la forma "non ne voglio più" è la forma negativa semplice di "ne voglio ancora", che non usa il paragone. Almeno, questo è il senso che ci vedo io.


----------



## Necsus

ryenart said:


> Secondo me "non ne voglio di più" ha un significato diverso da "non ne voglio più" e non si possono usare interscambiabilmente. Secondo me in questi esempi che hai fatto si dovrebbe usare piuttosto la forma "non ne voglio più" (che è la forma negativa di "ne voglio ancora").


Ma no, Rye. Se avessi voluto dire 'non ne voglio più' avrei detto 'non ne voglio più', invece volevo dire proprio 'non ne voglio *di* più', perché il mio ospite mi sta versando del whisky, ha appena cominciato e io dico: "Basta, grazie", allora lui mi domanda, un po' sorpreso: "Sei sicuro che ti basti così?" e io: "Sì, non ne voglio *di* più (,solo un dito)". Personalmente direi "non ne voglio più" solo nel caso che ne avessi già preso e me ne stessero offrendo dell'altro. Non sono interscambiabili, no. Idem con l'esempio con il 'no' all'inizio, però in questo caso magari parliamo di arrosto...


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Ma no, Rye. Se avessi voluto dire 'non ne voglio più' avrei detto 'non ne voglio più', invece volevo dire proprio 'non ne voglio *di* più', perché il mio ospite mi sta versando del whisky, ha appena cominciato e io dico: "Basta, grazie", allora lui mi domanda, un po' sorpreso: "Sei sicuro che ti basti così?" e io: "Sì, non ne voglio *di* più (,solo un dito)". Personalmente direi "non ne voglio più" solo nel caso che ne avessi già preso e me ne stessero offrendo dell'altro. Non sono interscambiabili, no. Idem con l'esempio con il 'no' all'inizio, però in questo caso magari parliamo di arrosto...



Ma su questo siamo d'accordo, caro Necsus, infatti è esattamente quello che ho detto prima (nei post #4 e #6). Non mi era chiaro che era questo il senso che davi alla frase nel tuo esempio. 

Credo che il malinteso sia nato dalla croce rossa che ho messo non per indicare che la forma "Non ne voglio di più" sia sbagliata_ in assoluto_, ma che non era la forma da usare nel senso in cui biscortina intendeva (la forma negativa di "ne voglio ancora"). Le stava causando delle confusioni, per questo ho impostato la spiegazione trattandola come un caso particolare (quello che effettivamente è).



ryenart said:


> L'unico caso che mi viene in mente in cui sarebbe accettabile usare la costruzione "*non ne voglio di più*" è trasformando in negativo la frase "*ne voglio di più*" (=*ne voglio un numero/quantità maggiore*).
> 
> es. "Non ne voglio di più, ne voglio di meno!" (=Non voglio ricevere una quantità maggiore di questa, ne voglio una quantità minore)



Semmai cambio la croce rossa  con un altro simbolo e la dicitura "*dipende* *dal contesto*", a scanso di equivoci. *FATTO*


----------



## Necsus

ryenart said:


> Credo che il malinteso sia nato dalla croce rossa che ho messo non per indicare che la forma "Non ne voglio di più" sia sbagliata_ in assoluto_, ma che non era la forma da usare nel senso in cui biscortina intendeva (la forma negativa di "ne voglio ancora").


Direi proprio di sì. Infatti la domanda che ponevo nel mio post era specificamente "Perché la _crocerossa_?", che per me è sicuramente da intendere come simbolo di errore tout court.


----------



## biscortina

Ciao ryenart e Nacsus!
Penso che la discussione fra voi i partecipanti sia davvero molto interessante.
All'inizio non sapevo in quale occasione normalmente siano usate queste parole, casomai. A conferma di questo tutto, vorrei ancora ripetere se la forma è l'unico coso in cui non va minimamente?
In caso contrario "dipende dal contesto"...ma credo che abbiate/abbiate avuto infatto dopotutto la stessa opinione, no?
A scanso di equivoci si dovrebbe a volte la dicitura esatta della situazione in cui si discute! 
Solo per il mio interesse penso come sia in questo caso in inglese;
É possibile si possa fare una distinzione nel qualsiasi espressione ....

Per esempio,
I. il mio ospite mi ha appena cominciato a versare del vino e perché io solo 
poco, non tanto, lo vorrei dire:
****di piu****
II. E in questo caso: il mio ospite mi chiede se io_ ancora_ del vino e io non 
voglio bere del vino, invece una birra questa volta, direi:
****piu*****

Beh, cosa a me interessa è la discussione sull'uso di questa sola parola "*di*". ma tuttoè bene ciò che finisce bene. Spero che mi capirete ....
Saluti,
biscortina


----------



## infinite sadness

biscortina said:


> Per esempio,
> I. il mio ospite mi ha appena cominciato a versare del vino e perché io solo
> poco, non tanto, lo vorrei dire:
> ****di piu**** (qua si dice "non ne voglio più")
> II. E in questo caso: il mio ospite mi chiede se io_ ancora_ del vino e io non
> voglio bere del vino, invece una birra questa volta, direi:
> ****piu***** (qua si dice "no, non ne voglio")
> 
> Beh, cosa a me interessa è la discussione sull'uso di questa sola parola "*di*". ma tuttoè bene ciò che finisce bene. Spero che mi capirete ....
> Saluti,
> biscortina


Ciao biscortina, io credo di aver capito abbastanza bene che tu sei in errore. Infatti la frase "non ne voglio di più", pur non essendo sbagliata in assoluto, è rarissimo che possa essere usata.
Ti consiglio comunque di postare il tuo quesito nel forum ITA/EN, dove ti confermeranno quello che ti avevo detto io in prima risposta.


----------



## Necsus

IS, perdonami, ma se convieni che la costruzione non può essere considerata sbagliata, al di là della frequenza d'uso, devi convenire anche che non può essere contrassegnata con la croce rossa che indica errore, come hai fatto nel tuo primo post. E francamente non credo che nel forum I/E la situazione potrà essere diversa.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ok, perdonato riguardo al primo punto.

Riguardo al secondo punto, riterrei che un errore di traduzione vada segnato con croce rossa, anche se non ci sono errori grammaticali, quindi nel forum I/E la situazione sarebbe diversa.


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Direi proprio di sì. Infatti la domanda che ponevo nel mio post era specificamente "Perché la _crocerossa_?", che per me è sicuramente da intendere come simbolo di errore tout court.



Ah, l'ambiguità semiotica, che brutta bestia!  Pensavo fosse chiara la _relatività_ della correttezza o meno di questa costruzione leggendo la spiegazione che seguiva, comunque a scanso di equivoci ho sostituito la  con . 

L'idea è che è una costruzione molto particolare, che risulta essere _scorretta_ a meno che non sia usata proprio nel caso _particolare_ che la richiede.


----------



## biscortina

Adesso a dire la verità non lo so bene...sono abbastanza confusa
perché non va  ??  Secondo me, da quanto io capito (o non capito),
nel caso I."non ne voglio di più" va bene in egual misura come senza il "di".
nel caso II. non vedo come non vada :"non ne voglio più" 
Qual è il problema? Aiutatemi, per favore.
Pensavo di capire correttamente....


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Riguardo al secondo punto, riterrei che un errore di traduzione vada segnato con croce rossa, anche se non ci sono errori grammaticali, quindi nel forum I/E la situazione sarebbe diversa.


Be', nel forum SI ovviamente non si prendono in esame traduzioni da altre lingue, quindi in questo caso il simbolo della croce rossa poteva avere solo un significato. E comunque, ripeto, la mia domanda era 'perché la _crocerossa_?', sarebbe bastato rispondere specificando, come andrebbe sempre fatto per chiarire che si ritiene sbagliato un solo aspetto della frase marcata con .


biscortina said:


> Adesso a dire la verità non lo so bene...sono abbastanza confusa
> perché non va  ?? Secondo me, da quanto io capito (o non capito),
> nel caso I."non ne voglio di più" va bene in egual misura come senza il "di".
> nel caso II. non vedo come non vada :"non ne voglio più"
> Qual è il problema? Aiutatemi, per favore.
> Pensavo di capire correttamente....


Biscortina, credo sia stato più o meno unanimemente stabilito che l'unica frase sbagliata, da segnare con , del tuo post originario è 'ne vorresti più', le altre, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, sono grammaticalmente e sintatticamente corrette, dipendentemente dal contesto in cui vengono usate.


----------



## infinite sadness

'ne vorresti più'

Beh... in realtà neanche questa mi sembra sbagliata in astratto. Significa "ne vorresti ancora".


----------



## biscortina

Necsus, tante grazie per il tuo chiarimento!
E naturalmente anche ryenart e infinite sadness vi ringrazio di aver aiutarmi ottimamente così. 
 Buona giornata !

Saluti,
biscortina


----------



## Hermocrates

biscortina said:


> Adesso a dire la verità non lo so bene...sono abbastanza confusa
> perché non va  ??  Secondo me, da quanto io capito (o non capito),
> nel caso I."non ne voglio di più" va bene in egual misura come senza il "di".
> nel caso II. non vedo come non vada :"non ne voglio più"
> Qual è il problema? Aiutatemi, per favore.
> Pensavo di capire correttamente....



Ciao biscortina... non farti confondere da una discussione marginale su piccolezze!  Le iconcine come "" e "" dovrebbero solo servire ad aiutare visualmente una spiegazione, non a confondere discutendo se vogliono dir e "sempre sbagliato/giusto" o "solitamente sbagliato/giusto, ma qualche volta no" come sta succedendo in questo caso. 

Rileggi un attimo la spiegazione del significato delle diverse costruzioni di "più/di più" e i diversi casi in cui possono essere usate (oppure no) nei post #4 e #6 che avevo scritto. Se è chiara la spiegazione, non preoccuparti di altro. E se non è chiara la rivediamo insieme (tutti quanti  ).


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> 'ne vorresti più'
> 
> Beh... in realtà neanche questa mi sembra sbagliata in astratto. Significa "ne vorresti ancora".


No, mi dispiace, ma questa non te la posso _appoggiare_, come si dice a Roma.  
Perché abbia quel significato, a mio avviso, se _più_ non è seguito dal sostantivo a cui si riferisce, è indispensabile ricorrere alla locuzione 'di più' (a meno di usi dialettali come il _più_ piemontese, forse). Dal DeMauro:
*di più* loc.avv., loc.pron., loc.s.m.inv. CO 
1 loc.avv., in misura maggiore o più intensa: _mi piace molto di p. il cinema francese_ | in aggiunta, oltre a ciò: _che vuoi di p.?_ 
2 loc.s.m.inv., solo al sing., il superfluo, ciò che cresce rispetto a una quantità: _tutto il resto è un di p._ 
3 loc.avv., in più rispetto a una data quantità: _mi ha dato un libro di p._; anche loc.agg.inv.: _un tempo le carrozze erano di p._ 
4 loc.pron., altro, qualcos’altro: _ci vuole di p.!_


----------



## Lituano

Cari colleghi e amici, nel dizionario Garzanti Linguistica (www.garzantilinguistica.it) riguardo a PIU` e` scritto:  PIU`: maggiormente, in maggior quantita`, grado o maniera (... piu` si studia piu` si impara...)  anche preceduto da DI (devi dormire di piu`). E poi nel dizionario di Stefano M. Lanza Dizionario italiano-lituano  ci sono degli esempi: non insegnare piu`; studiare di piu`.  Non pensate che DI con PIU` sia una forma rinforzante? Grazie.


----------



## Joshua P.

Nello Zingerello (s. v. "più") c'è scritto:



> Di più, in maggior misura: costa molto di più; lavora di più e parla di meno; l'ho pagato di più





> In più, di più, indica eccedenza rispetto all'aspettativa: ha avuto una carta di più; mi ha dato un euro in più di resto


----------



## Necsus

Lituano said:


> E poi nel dizionario di Stefano M. Lanza Dizionario italiano-lituano ci sono degli esempi: *non insegnare più*; studiare di più.


Se c'è scritto realmente così, è sbagliato: "non insegnare più" vuole dire "smetti di insegnare". 

@Joshua: intendi forse lo Zingarelli?


----------



## Joshua P.

Oplà, infatti, intendevo lo Zingarelli, scusatemi, ovviamente sono stato un po' confuso.


----------

